# Processing Kodacolor in B&W chemistry



## cj8281 (Nov 8, 2009)

I just processed a roll of kodak kodacolor-x that i recently shot in an old argus super 75. i processed the roll in kodak hc110. it turned out really well but i can't post anything from it because my worthless epson _*PERFECTION*_ 2400 *Photo* scanner can't seem to find any negatives. priceless! anyone know of a good scanner like hp or canon that will find negatives?? 
Anyone here develop their own film or print their own pictures??


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

The Epson PERFECTION 2400 PHOTO scanner *does *scan negatives - up to 6 at a time.

If yours doesn't seem to do it then make sure that you have the latest drivers from the Epson website here

It is GOOD KIT. It could be your computer???... I have had one of those scanners when I was on XP - it was rated as one of the best in its class.

I haven't developed any film since I retired from professional photography - I now use a digital darkroom. (Photoshop. Quicker, cleaner, infinitely better, doesn't need washing down after use, & doesn't smell! :grin


----------

